# When Does the body stop growing Naturally?



## silencer (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong forum to ask this, I just didn't know where to place it.

Men usually stop growing in Height at around 19-20 years old, yet then the body naturally accumulates some muscle mass afterwards. I mean, look at the average 19/20 year old and then look at him when he is 28, he will usually be larger in Muslce mass(probably fat too). He will have a larger frame, possibly thicker bones, and more muscle mass altogether. I have searched for the answer but found very inconsistent results, so I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the answer?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 23, 2005)

There results are inconsistant because it's different for everyone.


----------



## GFR (Nov 23, 2005)

20-21 is the age males stop growing.


----------



## silencer (Nov 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 20-21 is the age males stop growing.




That is generally for Height, Regarding Body Mass, bone thickness, etc I'm not too sure, like I said look at the average 20 year old now, and then look at him in 8 years, He is likely to be a larger person (I don't mean in a fat way). 

Results will vary but they can't very too much. My GUESS would be total growing would stop at 25 years old, Although I'm not sure, maybe someone who knows a little more about the Human Body/Genetics etc would be able to expand on it.


----------



## GFR (Nov 23, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> *That is generally for Height, Regarding Body Mass, bone thickness, etc I'm not too sure, *like I said look at the average 20 year old now, and then look at him in 8 years, He is likely to be a larger person (I don't mean in a fat way).
> 
> Results will vary but they can't very too much. My GUESS would be total growing would stop at 25 years old, Although I'm not sure, maybe someone who knows a little more about the Human Body/Genetics etc would be able to expand on it.


No it includes all normal bone growth!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 23, 2005)

My teacher said that you accumulate calcium on your bones until you are around 40. So 40 for bones. My teacher doesn't know what she is talking about though, so it might be wrong.


----------

